# Can anybody name this coral?



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not an anenome.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I should say this is not my pic. fugopuff sent it to me. He has some nice stuff for sale.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Indeed he does. It kinda looks like a plate coral, I'm nowhere near an expert, however...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Short Tentacle Plate Coral..

um..let see....dang can't remember..but i know that it come from the Fungia family... i don't remember the the sci name..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Your correct, No need for correct scientific names. How bout this one?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cats eye?
Cynarina


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe. cats eye (Cynarina) Are in a close family of these. This is a scolymia coral. I think these are referred to as Flat brain coral by alot of hobbiest.

But good job! Lets see what else can i show?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's not a "meat" coral is it?
Profiles of corals would be great to add to the profiles (hint to Innes! )


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> That's not a "meat" coral is it?
> Profiles of corals would be great to add to the profiles (hint to Innes! )


 well the cat eye is also know as the meat plate and the button eye..well that what i use to hear them as..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can I name it herman?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Isn't that your hermet crabs name :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Isn't that your hermet crabs name :laugh:


 what crab?

lol I aint had a hermit for years







or any crab for that matter lol


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just kidding,







You know hermans hermits? Brit band of the 60's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a "meat" coral is it?
> ...


 Scientific names are necessary and, sadly, I'm so behind on coral sci. names.

I think Innes is one of the original Herman' Hermits... the bass guitarist if I recall...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Innes is one of the original Herman' Hermits... the bass guitarist if I recall...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I think Innes is one of the original Herman' Hermits... the bass guitarist if I recall...


 u got it all wrong guys..he was the groupie :laugh:


----------

